# Finally Got TINT



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

well as I said id be gettin tint soon and showin da pics, here it is. . .


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

DAMN THATS A CLEAN B14... haha pun intended. I LOVE IT!. what kind of wheels are those on there, stock ones painted? They look great. and the tint looks awesome. I love your ride man


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks alot man, ya there just the stock se rims painted black, i did them really quick, im gonna redo them soon much better, thanks again


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what percentage is the tint??


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

that is just clean...i call that kinda dark tint love tints...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I love your ride. That is my inspiration for my Sentra. Dont be surprised if you see a Sentra driving around that looks exactly like your 200sx.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I love your ride. That is my inspiration for my Sentra. Dont be surprised if you see a Sentra driving around that looks exactly like your 200sx.  *


Biter get your own style

Yea 'cleanb14' what percentage is the tint? Doesn't look legal 
Did you get the visor tinted too?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks for all the comments guys, id love to see a sentra just like my 200 , i love the whole look, its people that i saw that gave me the inspiration for my car, the tint is 20% by the way, i wanted darker, but dark enough i suppose


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

and no the visor isnt tinted i gotta black windshield banner for the club, so it woulda just blended it in, so no front tint for me


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Just curious...how much did it cost to get your car tinted. I found a price for my spec V for 140 ...Is that a good deaL?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

jblaze, where in maryland do you live? i have a great place you could go to


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

nice!!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Westminster...Its about 20 minutes outside B-more...I have a friend that was gonna do it. He has is own shop. But if I can get it cheaper with the same quality of work the fuck him.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well I would look into D&L Tinting on Pulaski Highway about a minute away from White Marsh Mall, they have excellent quality and warranty...its probably worth the drive. I have lived there all my life until i went to school out here so thats how i know...a bunch of my buddies got their tint from there.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

How are their prices...I have heard of them b4.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

a guy I used to work with got it done for like $135 for his integra coupe.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

thats about the same price...I'll look into it more. i am not getting it done for a couple more weeks. Thanks for the info


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

i got mine for like 139 after taxes and shit, kinda expensive but i trusted the place more then any other place, cause i know they do good work


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good...I think that i threw a peace sign to you a while back when me and my girl were going to the YMCA to work out...

...it was by the Blockbuster and Kmart in OC, was that you?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

hahah, ya that was me, i remember seein you and sayin damn another modded b14 thats awesome


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah!!! I knew that tints would really complete this ride. We call em Dark Boyz down here-mine are like a 5%--I cant cant even drive at night unless the windows are down....( yeah Im an IDIOT...lol)

The car look real good man...but Y not get the front widshield tint and then do your club banner in red...just a thought....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *yeah!!! I knew that tints would really complete this ride. We call em Dark Boyz down here-mine are like a 5%--I cant cant even drive at night unless the windows are down....( yeah Im an IDIOT...lol)
> 
> The car look real good man...but Y not get the front widshield tint and then do your club banner in red...just a thought.... *


LMAO!! The guy who did my tint told me that he had to stick his head out the window to backup at night because his tint was 5%. I didnt want to do that so I went for the 20% also.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

ya 5 % is just crazy, i could never handle that dark, but i did want a lil darker but eh it looks good none the less, and the whole thing with doin the banner in red was just kinda eh, first off i dont really like red, it just stands out too much right on my windshield and second i already have it in black and dont wanna pay any more money


----------

